# we had an offer !!!!!!



## essaouira (Mar 26, 2008)

hello all,
We just received an offer from an IT company , working in the emerat towers, salary 30000 AED, plus bonuses no guarante, health insurance for the whole family, plane tickets, 15000 AED for every child education.
Having in mind we are a family of 4, we want a least a 3 bedroom house, and live quite comfortable. What do you think the offer is good enought, by the way he will be senior IT consultant.
Please we need some answers.
Thank you all.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't think the education allowance will anyway near be enough and bearing in mind you'll need to spend at least AED 200,000 to rent a 3 bed place, you will probably want to negotiate for more.

Good luck.

_


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im with Elphaba on this one

Depending on how far out you want to live, you will looking at close to 200,000 dhs per year for rent.
Schooling cost will depend on the ages of your children and the school you choose.
I would think closer to 40,000 dhs per child (primary age, more expensive for secondary education)

Living comfortably means different things for different people.
The more you have to pay for out of your own pockets, the less you will for entertainment, savings etc


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

essaouira said:


> hello all,
> We just received an offer from an IT company , working in the emerat towers, salary 30000 AED, plus bonuses no guarante, health insurance for the whole family, plane tickets, 15000 AED for every child education.
> Having in mind we are a family of 4, we want a least a 3 bedroom house, and live quite comfortable. What do you think the offer is good enought, by the way he will be senior IT consultant.
> Please we need some answers.
> Thank you all.


no chance, sadly. A three bed anywhere these days is about 200,000 - 250,000 k. My 3 year old schools fees are 30,000 per annum!!! 15,000 per child wouldn't touch the sides. Definately back to the drawing board on this one.


----------



## essaouira (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you to all, we already reply to them we asking for more monthly salary or allowance for accomodation, i will get back to you soon, just hoping this will work and we will be in sunny Dubai soon. Thanks


----------

